# Assessment Body for Al-Khair University



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All!!

Can someone please advise which body assess the Al-Khair University, Pakistan degrees for Canadian immigration (as Al-Khair is not included in WES list of recognized universities).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Considering how bad that university is and its terrible standards and reputation I highly doubt that _any_ assessment body will assess its degrees as it seems that they aren't worth the paper they are printed on.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why would you expect WES to recognise your qualification if the Higher Education Commission in Pakistan is refusing to recognise any degrees granted after 2009?

You are out of luck as far as obtaining any credit towards immigrating to Canada as far as your "degree" is concerned.


----------

